# Unsecured Mail Server? What is this?



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Please take a look at this page:

https://mail.prairienet.org/pipermail/csa-l/20061023.txt

It looks like to me that someone's mail server is totally unsecured and everyone's mail is there for anyone to read directly from the server and for web crawlers to harvest e-mail addresses. If this is what I think it is, this is outrageous.

What is this? What is your take on it?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

That's a mailing list...


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I don't understand. I would think a mailing list would be simply a list of names, addresses, etc. This contains complete mails, with full text.

Please explain.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

https://mail.prairienet.org/mailman/listinfo/csa-l


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Well, I guess I'll never belong to a mailing list. Posting everyone's e-mail address in the clear on the 'net is a dumb idea.

Someone called complaining that no matter how many times he changes his address, it takes little time for his spam to reach 500 a day. I showed him why and boy is he pissed.


----------

